# Top Bond Girls - Platz 3 - Kim Basinger - Mix x38



## astrosfan (23 Nov. 2008)

*Kim Basinger*
Geb.:	08.12.1953 in Athena, GA, USA
Beruf: Schauspielerin, Model
Bond:	Never Say Never Again (1983)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


​

Top Ten Liste: http://www.getthebigpicture.net/blog/2008/11/16/ursula-andress-named-sexiest-bond-girl.html


----------



## sharky 12 (23 Nov. 2008)

*:thumbup:Auch eine von den ganz heißen im Bond*


----------



## armin (23 Nov. 2008)

Für alle Bond Girls ein:thx: tolle Arbeit und super zusammengestellt:3dthumbup:


----------



## walme (18 Jan. 2010)

:thx: astrosfan fürs sammeln und teilen


----------

